# Newbie From Sw Pa



## Rusty&Jacqui (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all.







Checkin' in. Wife and I been looking at campers now for over a year. Almost bought a Jayco last year. But things happen for a reason. LOL So this Jan. The wife and I went to the Pittsburgh RV show just to look around and kick some tires. Not intending to buy. Big mistake. We ended up buying the Cooper's RV show model there. LOL We bought the 277RL. This is our first camper. Last year. We went to Moab Ut. to do some 4wheelin' with my Power Wagon. While we were there. We made the decision to get a camper and start traveling more. We are empty nesters now. The brat, she's on her own and doing good. I'm close to retirement and the wife has some health issues. So it's time to start travelin'. I've been lurking here for a month. I figure it's time to show my face.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice trailer.... welcome to the forum!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!

Walter


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rusty&Jacqui said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Rusty. I see you're up at 4 AM surfing the web. Still upset about that Super Bowl are ya? Big Ben looked a little off yesterday.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!! Get signed up for the raystown rally


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome welcome and in additon to Raystown, a few of us are attending the 2nd Annual Acadia Rally. Stretch ou tthe legs of that new trailer.

Congrats and again welcome.

Jim


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!!


----------



## Rusty&Jacqui (Feb 7, 2011)

rsm7 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Rusty. I see you're up at 4 AM surfing the web. Still upset about that Super Bowl are ya? Big Ben looked a little off yesterday.








[/quote]
Night shift. Taking a break. Disappointed about the game. There's always next year. LOL


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rusty&Jacqui said:


> Night shift. Taking a break. Disappointed about the game. There's always next year. LOL


Yeah I work nights too. "Wait till next year"... We're experts on that here in Cleveland! The Browns couldnt find their way to the Super Bowl if they bought a ticket package complete with maps and a parking pass!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> Night shift. Taking a break. Disappointed about the game. There's always next year. LOL


Yeah I work nights too. "Wait till next year"... We're experts on that here in Cleveland! The Browns couldnt find their way to the Super Bowl if they bought a ticket package complete with maps and a parking pass!








[/quote]

Thats okay Dallas and Jerry Jones couldn't host it well either







LOL

They never got approval from the fire marshall for 800 more seats - so those people got to the gate and got a letter and a refund = 3x what they paid for their ticket - that was in the news.....

Not in the news (good friend was entertaining clients at the game) - they ran out of ood before 1/2 time and bottled water at the start of third quarter......... but still had $10.00 beer 4 sale









Security was not set up porficiently to handle stadium entrance - 2 hour wait to get in - he said it was so bad people were urinating all over the area........ said it was a cluster







blank







he said great game but he couldnt believe how disorganized and how bad it was....... and He lived in dallas and loves everything dallas - but said it was a mess.......

Rusty - you sign up for raystown yet...


----------



## Rusty&Jacqui (Feb 7, 2011)

Life has been put on hold for right now. Have to wait and see about the wife's new chemo.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rusty&Jacqui said:


> Life has been put on hold for right now. Have to wait and see about the wife's new chemo.


Very sorry to hear this. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Rusty&Jacqui (Feb 7, 2011)

Rusty&Jacqui said:


> Life has been put on hold for right now. Have to wait and see about the wife's new chemo.


Sad update. Wife passed away on 5/13. Now I have a camper that never been used. Wife had only been in it 4 times to show the neighbors what the inside looked liked. I don't know what to do with it. Keep it or sell it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rusty&Jacqui said:


> Life has been put on hold for right now. Have to wait and see about the wife's new chemo.


Sad update. Wife passed away on 5/13. Now I have a camper that never been used. Wife had only been in it 4 times to show the neighbors what the inside looked liked. I don't know what to do with it. Keep it or sell it.








[/quote]

We are so sorry to hear this - sending prayers for your family during this time.

Rick


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry to read this... Our thoughts and prayers are with you....


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Are prayers are with you and your family.


----------

